# Today... was a great day.



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I smoked a couple great cigars and enjoyed the weather with Megan. Gotta enjoy a nice 70 degree day.

Started off with a WOAM from the fuente pass and then finished with a Oliva V. Yummy yummy day. 

Megan had part of my WOAM and then the Makers Mark cigar her mom got me from NY. I couldn't justify smoking it but she sure could. Her final opinion of it was that it is an alright cigar but the tobacco tastes cheap. 

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

BTW... that lighter talks... it says 4 catchphrases from the movie. It scared the crap out of me the first time I used it. Gotta love five dollar blazers!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like a great day!! But any day that starts with a WOAM is a great day!! Wish I had the $$ to make it my everyday stick :lol: Good times there for sure!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Living the dream. Awesome!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

WOAM!!! i'd LOVE to try one. i'm jealous


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOAM Wow.... I am just like Milt never had one... looks so good Glad you and your Girl had a Great day


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice Chris. Thanks for sharing. See you Saturday. Flint


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

First you get the money. Then you get the WOAM. Then you get the woman.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha I don't have the money. I was lucky to the WOAM and the woman was jsut pure luck :lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool! You both look extremey happy - and that's what it's all about:biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*awesome chris, that sunglasses pic had me laughing my ass off. that scarface lighter is killer. nice post!*


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Day!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pics we finally had our first 70 degree day thursday.It was nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looks like a great day.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice one Chris. What a way to enjoy a nice day! Say hi to Megan for me.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

